# Why hasn't she popped yet?



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

She looks so close. Why hasnt my guppy given birth yet?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

:0 patience GL


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

LOL....


----------



## The Best Out (Feb 5, 2009)

and more patience


----------

